# New member and sponsor pending verification here



## sault11 (Aug 29, 2013)

We're really happy to be a part of this forum. We think it definitely  has the potential to be just as popular, if not more popular than eroids  and muscle coalition.
I'm one of the founding members of a group that started a lab a few  years ago called that we named **********. Our original reason to start a  lab and make our own gear was to simply have access to high quality,  fully dosed gear that was made in a safe and sterile environment. With  all these UGL's out there, finding one that isn't a crook or cheat and  that isn't making gear in an unsanitary regular kitchen, and not giving  any thought to sterilizing whats needed, was and still is for most,  pretty much a crapshoot at best. Not until just recently did we decide  to take things to the next level and become an online source. When I say  "take things to the next level", I mean establishing a serious  laboratory complete with process validations, cleaning validations, HVAC  validations and anylitical validations. I promise you it wasn't cheap  to acquire all the equipment nescessary to achieve GMP standards.

Next step was to research bio-chemical pharmaceutical manufacturers in  Asia to acquire the purest raw hormone powders to make our gear with,  which we definitely did. Once the products are manufactured, each batch  we make is subjected our own Quality Control to ensure precise  specifications are achieved. We also give them a 14 day probationary  period so batch samples can be tested for stability, suspension,  sterility, etc. Once these tests are passed we are finally confident our  products are ready.
Now, not only will the public have access to the highest quality  anabolic steroids, but all of our products are developed with athletes  in mind to provide them with the performance enhancing anabolism's to  achieve goals imperative to their success.

I'm not sure if I can post a link to our site on this forum so if you  wanna check out gear you click on the "hompage" tap on my profile page..

Cheers folks

Big H


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome! Do you sell your gears at World Pharma? They only stock GMP products.


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Welcome! Do you sell your gears at World Pharma? They only stock GMP products.


Big true^^


----------



## gman10 (Aug 29, 2013)

He said "to achieve GMP standards"......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

gman10 said:


> He said "to achieve GMP standards"......



Big True ^^^


----------



## brazey (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## kboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome, is good to have you.


----------



## bigdippin (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## jacmo (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard bro. You may remove ur seatbelt, smooth sailing ahead!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2013)

Not falling for this one...  MC is bigger then IM?  Plus over on ASF a couple months ago this same guy posted a real noob question about using steroids  .


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not falling for this one...  MC is bigger then IM?  Plus over on ASF a couple months ago this same guy posted a real noob question about using steroids  .



Mwahaha!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 17, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not falling for this one... MC is bigger then IM? Plus over on ASF a couple months ago this same guy posted a real noob question about using steroids  .



good oneee. im still waiting on the sponsor? is this a joke?


----------

